
Why Defensive Programming is Rubbish - rayvega
http://danielroop.com/blog/2009/10/15/why-defensive-programming-is-rubbish/
======
scj
"I must admit the title of this article is a bit of a misnomer. When I began
writing the article I agreed with the title, but after reading up on what
Defensive Programming really is, I realized. I am a defensive programmer."

Next time the author will know to check the value before evaluating.

------
joeld42
summary: Use assert();

